# pecan tree help



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i have a new pecan tree we planted about 2 weeks before IKE hit. it survived the storm ok as it grew some new leaves after that. we watered it throught the winter and now have not noticed any new growth on it. it is maybe 2 in in diameter above the graft at the bottom. any one tell me what kind of fertilizer i need to put on it or around it. 

THanks.


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

21-0-0 Pure Nitrogen, I have several Pecan trees on my place some have bloomed and some have not. Still a little early for some Pecan varieties.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

THANKS< at least there is still hope for it, thought maybe it was dead. how would you apply the 21-0-0 just sprinkle it around the drip line (about a foot out from trunk)


----------



## ovaforty (Aug 27, 2006)

Scratch the bark with fingernail on a limb. If it is green colored where you scratched it, then your tree is ok.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I planted two last year and I noticed that they dont have any leaves on them yet either. Hopefully its just too early.


----------



## Thin Water Tracker (Jun 22, 2004)

They are normally the last one to put on leaves in the spring. Also like Iron a lot of old timeers will hang a black Iron chain in the or put it in their drip line the rusting iron it pick up by the tree.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Most important thing to have for a good pecan harvest is an air rifle.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

When your tree matures, they require zinc to produce pecans. That is what the commercial growers use.


----------



## no2steel (Nov 14, 2005)

Try a root feeder for a couple of years. For me thats how I know its spring/ when the pecans put on leaves. Pecans rarely get fooled by a late freeze. I think your tree is fine but don't expect any nuts for a few years and I don't think you can over water them.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i checked it yesterday evening and can see just a few new leaf buds starting to show. when we put it in i watered it daily almost, during the winter not so much, couple times a week, suppose it just needs more water now that its starting to grow leafs. thanks for the info.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Mine just started putting out buds a couple of days ago.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

It has been my experience that a newly planted pecan tree will be a little behind established trees in breaking spring bud.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

stop by the county extension office and get their pecan info.

they are actually pretty labor intensive for proper nut production

you will need to get on a pruning, water, fertilizer, and pest control schedule

ditto on the zinc.........NZN is a good liquid if you can find it.

7 years till first real crop as i recall


----------



## CHEATACHIP (Jun 11, 2008)

I have 2 PECAN trees in the 15-20 year range and about 5 years ago they started getting web worms? and they stopped producing as much as previously. I tried a spray on web worm killer and it didnt work. Also the tree doesnt look very healthy.


----------

